# gotta love new tools



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

just picked up my new nocoat hopper and roller ...cant wait to get them muddy.I have been using my mudrunner and head attachment .works good but i think this might work better on a larger production scale..this thing is built tough so is the roller.Anyone else running this hopper:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Got an older model made for USG[placor] has 2 different rollers--straight and bullnose. I find it faster than using my apla-tech with roller---REALLY!!!!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

i have had the one sided roller for some time now.use it for ultraflex450 off angles.works nice:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I got a new tool today, well, new to me anyway. A flooring guy sold me his back-up Fein vacuum for less than half price, and threw in the $130 accessory kit:thumbup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cool...tools rock


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I got a new tool today, well, new to me anyway. A flooring guy sold me his back-up Fein vacuum for less than half price, and threw in the $130 accessory kit:thumbup:


your such a tool whore slim,you must give your wife fits :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

$50 bucks says you go back to the mud runner and bead applicator.I don't know what distance you get with a mudrunner, but a typical compound tube will load you up 4 8 ft bead.
did you read this thread I started http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/corner-bead-applicator-1520/ :whistling2:
I like the looks of the roller though,looks all steel,Does No coat makes that ????
Of coarse I see a better looking roller ,right after I buy a new can am one


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

all steel.yes its nocoat.I have a sheetrock one for paperfaced metal tapeon.the profiles are different.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> your such a tool whore slim,you must give your wife fits :thumbup:


Shh....she's sitting right behind me and being nice right now. Yeah, I'm terrible.:yes: You know what they say though....you gotta spend money to spend money. Or something like that.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Been running all no coats products for over a year now.
Be careful with the rollers,the guys bent 1 on me & will not seat the bead correctly.It was bent a very little but made a big difference.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

gottcha


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i bought a tapeshooter banjo and just used it yesterday for the first time. there is definitely a learning curve that i am not around yet. i still taped out a little job fast enough to not get discouraged but it is a bit tricky at first. i just felt clumsy. i read all the post's i could find before using it which helped.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> your such a tool whore slim,you must give your wife fist :thumbup:


 gross


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

smisner50s said:


> just picked up my new nocoat hopper and roller ...cant wait to get them muddy.I have been using my mudrunner and head attachment .works good but i think this might work better on a larger production scale..this thing is built tough so is the roller.Anyone else running this hopper:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 I hate you.

I can't order this piece in.  My DW suppliers are dum like bum.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> I hate you.
> 
> I can't order this piece in.  My DW suppliers are dum like bum.


 it sucks . i know , the suppliers here carry junk/throw aways. i have to drive 50 miles for the tools i like to use. order online mostly. if you tell a supply [ i promise it wont sit on the shelf] they should carry it. more money for them. online is much cheaper . do they know this??


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

How is the Hopper working. I got one and it seams that it likes to skip on the outside edge of the bead. I wind up having to push it back to ensure i get full coverage


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

ding said:


> How is the Hopper working. I got one and it seams that it likes to skip on the outside edge of the bead. I wind up having to push it back to ensure i get full coverage


I like to use thicker mud than most,i don't like adding water.I use usg green only.about 12ozs of water per 5gallon.I mix 2 buckets & always have a full 1 on stand by @ all times.The trick is to keep the hopper full, if it gets to 1/2 time to load up.I keep my adjustment to leave an 1/8 inch of mud on the bead.If your guys hanging give you a nice tight corner,you won't use much material @ all.It is important in the whole process to keep the sheetrock tight.I have the guys use a router or rasp it nice. Hope this helps


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

ding said:


> How is the Hopper working. I got one and it seams that it likes to skip on the outside edge of the bead. I wind up having to push it back to ensure i get full coverage


Your not thinning your mud enough:thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

well just got home from ''''handtaping ''''one out and will be putting on 100LF of nocoat 450 sat so we will see how the hopper works then .....


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

hahahahahaha. fist. you changed that. i like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i just used my new 4 foot BTE tube and outside 90 mud applicator today for the first time. AWESOME!!! i can't believe i waited so long to get one. soooooo much faster.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i just used my new 4 foot BTE tube and outside 90 mud applicator today for the first time. AWESOME!!! i can't believe i waited so long to get one. soooooo much faster.


Tubes are good, Get an inside applicator and a short tube and flushers, Makes quick work of cupboards etc :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Tubes are good, Get an inside applicator and a short tube and flushers, Makes quick work of cupboards etc :thumbsup:


oh my god I agree with cazna.
Do you guys call closets cupboards, here in NA we refer to cupboards as kitchen cupboards/cabinets etc.....bet you guys use the term water closet for a bathroom, right, british terms, curious


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> oh my god I agree with cazna.
> Do you guys call closets cupboards, here in NA we refer to cupboards as kitchen cupboards/cabinets etc.....bet you guys use the term water closet for a bathroom, right, british terms, curious


Lol, You suprised you agree with me are you, I think we would agree with quite a lot if we met :thumbsup: 

Cupboards or wardrobes or just robes, no closets here, Kitchens are kitchens and yes they are made up of cupboards, And no we dont use the term water closet, that one is for the poms, Its bathroom or toilet, or ensuite ( Is that french??) for a bathroom/toilet attached to the master bedroom, Thats were all the pulling and rooting is done, you might even find some beaver, and some cheering if you get excited about it. :thumbup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> hahahahahaha. fist. you changed that. i like it.:thumbsup:


 Did anyone else notice?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have been using inside applicators and flushers since the summer. another tool i can't believe i used to tape without. it's a process though. i think it did me a lot of good to tape by hand for a couple years.


----------

